# Seattle Central / South Seattle: Pastry



## rubiarubia (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm planning on moving to Seattle next year to start culinary (baking & pastry) school. I've been looking at South Seattle, at their pastry program, but have recently heard good things about Seattle Central's program as well. I have worked in both a bakery/cafe (as baker and assistant pastry chef) and a fine dining restaurant (as pastry chef and garde manger), but am completely self taught, and want to get a kick start on a lot of the things that I haven't yet mastered, and learn how to do things the "right" way, since pastry requires so much technique. I'd also like to learn more of the business and administration side of things, as one day I'd like to have my own bakery.

Can people who have taken those programs weigh in? I thought I saw a thread on this before, but now can't find it. And I'd love updated responses, anyway. It's also a bit confusing because Seattle Central's program is "Specialty Desserts and Breads", and South Seattle's is "Pastry and Specialty Baking"... not really sure what that means in terms of differences.

Also, is it possible to work while in school? I understand that classes start at 7am, and go until early afternoon, which would make finding a pastry job rather difficult. Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rubiarubia (Oct 7, 2010)

Is anybody out there?  Would love some help if anyone has any experience with the pastry programs at those two schools.

I've been looking into it more, and it Seattle Central's sustainability emphasis really interests me, plus it looks like they do some wine courses and teach you how to make cheese. But I'm afraid that will take away from the pastry side of things; it looks like South Seattle is more comprehensive on the pastry/baking side of things. Oooooh decisions!


----------



## kyo4prez (Dec 13, 2010)

I am currently a student at Le Cordon Bleu in Seattle and happen to click on your thread if hours are a problem you could always go for the le cordon bleu patisserie program and get recognized for being a LCB student and learn the french techniques. It's just an idea, I have heard that there are wait lists for certain Culinary/Patisserie programs. LCB offers mid-day class for the Patisserie which is from 2:30 to 6:00pm


----------



## kyo4prez (Dec 13, 2010)

Double post FTL


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

From the research I have done, rubiarubia, I would just do the following if you haven't already...visit the Seattle Central and South first. Compare. See with your own eyes. I am assuming you live in the area, right?

Most programs are going to teach you the basics. As you said, you are self taught so you might want to look at who teaches at each school. If there's better faculty with connections, go with them as what you study in school isn't as important as most will tell you that they learn far more on the job than in school.

School should give you a good foundation, help develop different techniques, as well as offer business classes.

As far as "French techniques," I have yet to visit a culinary school that wasn't based around French technique. Don't confuse marketing and sales with quality and value.

Rubriarubia, if you don't get what I am saying, visit my site at www.culinaryschooladviser.com


----------



## dollfincutie (Dec 21, 2010)

I am attending culinary arts at olympic college in bremerton washington and am interested in talkin with other students at other colleges nearby to share experiences with.

dorinda


----------

